# Was ist ein Koipool ? !! DAS HIER !!



## Boldi (12. Juli 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

 2 Wochen nach Pfingsten gings bei mir los, 1-2 m³ Wasserverlust pro Tag, verdammt.
Das Leck habe ich natürlich nicht gefunden. Also habe ich einen recht aufwendigen Plan geschmiedet: 
Totale Erneuerung der Teichmembrane und Entfernung der Insel (Schwimmbremse) sowie die Überprüfung sämtlicher 
Wasserleitung auf Dichtigkeit und Anlegen eines Pflanzen/Bodenfilters.

1. Schritt: Gummipool aufbauen, Wasser raus, 2 Tonnen Steine raus, Fische umbetten.
  

In 3 Tagen hatte sich der Pool leider soweit aufgeheizt, das die __ Störe fast schlapp machten, Einer hats leider nicht geschafft.
Also eine 1/2 Tonne eis rein und weiter gings.
 

Meine "alte" Teichschale war so aufgebaut Beton, 2 Lagen Epoxylaminat und als Topcoat einmal Flüssigfolie.
Die Abstände zwischen dem Laminat und der Flüssigfolie war zu kurz und es ist damals zu Blasenbildung gekommen.
Daraufhin habe ich Sicherheitshalber noch eine PVC-Folie eingeschweißt. Also Folie raus und Schale schleifen.
  

Immer zwischendurch die Insel abgetragen und betoniert.
  

Endlich Wiederaufbau, und diesmal richtig: 1x grundiert, und 4x Flüssigfolie aufgetragen (80kg), Ecken und Einläufe nochmal extra.
  

Pflanzenfilter:
  

Gestern Wiederbefüllung und Fische zurück.
   

Die ganze Aktion hat 1 1/2 Wochen gedauert.
Endlich nicht ein Kiesel mehr im Teich, halt ein richtiger Koipool.
Die Teichrandsteine und Deko werden nach der Reinigung die nächsten Tage komplettiert.
Das Wasser ist zwar noch etwas trübe, aber das macht der Trommler schon. 

Wenn ich entgültig fertig bin, gibt es auch noch ein paar Bilder.


----------



## Testpilot (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was ist ein Koipool ? !! DAS HIER !!*

Oberklasse


----------



## Koi-Uwe (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was ist ein Koipool ? !! DAS HIER !!*

Sieht schon klasse aus  Nur mit der Farbe hätte ich so meine Probleme glaube ich  Aber die wird ja eh bald dunkler


----------



## bodo61 (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was ist ein Koipool ? !! DAS HIER !!*

Hi Martin,
shit happens.:__ nase

Aber da brauchst du ja deinen Trommler gerade nicht, hol ich mir für die Bauzeit weg.:smoki

Ne, ne war`n joke, will ja noch ne Menge Tips.


----------



## Dodi (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was ist ein Koipool ? !! DAS HIER !!*

 Martin!

Wahrlich: ein Koipool - allein schon wegen der Farbe...   - na, etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig... 

Aber gefällt mir wesentlich besser, weil die Insel nun nicht mehr so dominant oben rausschaut - und den Fischen, insbesondere Bruno, scheint es auch zu gefallen! 

Den Rest haste ja nun auch bald fertig und kannst dann hoffentlich nur noch genießen!


----------



## Olli.P (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was ist ein Koipool ? !! DAS HIER !!*

Hi Martin,

noch so 'ne hauruck Aktion........

Iss aber spitze geworden... 


Noch paar Feinarbeiten und gut iss.......


----------



## Boldi (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was ist ein Koipool ? !! DAS HIER !!*

Nabend,

da muß ich jetzt doch nochmal was zur Farbe schreiben.
Der obere Teichrand, der auf den Bildern sehr grell rüberkommt, wird noch komplett mit Granit abgedeckt, so ist mir das auch noch zu bunt. Ich habe mich für diese Farbe entschieden, damit ich meine dunklen Fische (__ Störe usw..) am Teichgrund beobachten kann. Ich kann jetzt schon sagen, das der Tiefwasserbereich (für mich) einfach nur klasse aussieht.


----------



## Olli.P (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was ist ein Koipool ? !! DAS HIER !!*

Hi,

also mir gefällt das so ganz gut. 
Iss jedenfalls nich so'n schwarzes loch.


----------



## Aristocat (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was ist ein Koipool ? !! DAS HIER !!*

Hi Martin!
Ich find´s Oberklasse!!!!!
LG
Andrea


----------



## Goldi2009 (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was ist ein Koipool ? !! DAS HIER !!*

Guten Morgen Martin,

ganz toll gemacht! Auch die Farbe! Muss nicht immer schwarz sein (finde jedenfalls ich). 

Viel Spaß

Anne


----------



## Digicat (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was ist ein Koipool ? !! DAS HIER !!*

Servus Martin

Gibts Neuigkeiten


----------



## Boldi (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was ist ein Koipool ? !! DAS HIER !!*

Hallo,

Mensch Helmut, hab Deine Anfrage glatt übersehen 

Klar gibt`s Neuigkeiten.
Nach 3 Wochen glänzt der Teich nun in smaragtgrün.
 
Der Teichrand ist jetzt auch fertig.
 
 
nach einer Woche war das Wasser auch wieder glasklar
 

Das Fressverhalten ist bei einigen Koi leider noch nicht wieder normal, war wohl der Umzugsstress. Wenigstens hab ich wieder ein paar Algen, hatte schon Angst das meine Wimpels verhungern


----------



## CoolNiro (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was ist ein Koipool ? !! DAS HIER !!*

Echt schön, vor allem der Fernseher


----------



## orcanet (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was ist ein Koipool ? !! DAS HIER !!*

Wow  super schön geworden - alles sehr stimmig und mit das schönste an Koipool, was ich bisher gesehen habe - glückwunsch!!


----------



## ouzo (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was ist ein Koipool ? !! DAS HIER !!*

Hallo Fast-Nachbar,

suuuuper schön geworden

Deine Koipeepshow habe ich schon immer bestaunt und hätte auch gerne eine gehabt. Gibt es vielleicht mal eine Möglichkeit für uns, das ganze mal in natura anzusehen ? Natürlich gegen Entgeld am Kassenhäuschen


----------



## Boldi (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was ist ein Koipool ? !! DAS HIER !!*

Hallo Ouzo,

da ich Eure "Baustelle" auch sehr imposant finde, können wir ja mal einen Tauschbesuch vereinbaren. Gebt doch einfach mal per PN durch, wann Ihr so Zeit habt (mit Tel.Nr.). dann finden wir auch einen Termin.


----------



## Digicat (18. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Was ist ein Koipool ? !! DAS HIER !!*

Servus Martin

Wie gehts deinen Koi 

Alles im Lot 

Würde mich über ein kleines Update freuen


----------



## Boldi (18. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Was ist ein Koipool ? !! DAS HIER !!*

Hallo Helmut,

keine Ahnung, ist alles dichtgefroren.
Sogar die gesamte Filteranlage ist ein Eisblock, einschl. TF.  
Ich glaube allerdings, den Fischies geht`s  gut. Bilder gibt es, wenn der Teich wieder eisfrei ist.


----------

